# ◇Diamond Rhombeus◇



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is my Diamond Rhombeus called "Fire Starter" from the Rio Araguaia in South America.

He is quite well eater with both living items and dead food items.
He shows wonderful performance when he eats














Over 20cm in length and the high body-height, solid looking jaw, the bloody eyes!
And it's very positive minded and being finger-chaser

Just wonderful!


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Lovely looking Rhom


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Great looking Rhom, good luck with it!

Best,
Paul


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

thank you guys your compliments.
diamond rhom is my favorite piranha.
they are moody temperament and even I love such personality.


----------

